# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios >  Meu Akua "Pragas"

## Antonio Gameiro

Boas,
"pragas" porque tem tedência a criar "boas" pragas:Briareum spp., Rhodactis spp., Discosomasspp., Cerith spp., Tectus fenestratus.
Depois de ver aqui uns belissimos aquarios decidi contribuir com o meu modesto recife "mole":
MONTAGEM:março 2000
REMODELAÇÃO:março 2005, completa, só aproveitando equipamento, RV e peixes.
TIPO: recife, maioritariamente corais moles, 2 LPS e muito recentemente SPS
AQUARIO: 200*60*70 com coluna seca de 2 furos
SUMP: 120*37*45 com 5 compartimentos, um deles Refugio(44cm) com DSB
DEPOSITO DE REPOSIÇÃO: 57 lt
ILUMINAÇÃO: HQI : 3x 150w-10000k; PC actinicas: 4x 36w + 2x 24w
AQUECIMENTO: 2x 300w
CIRCULAÇÃO: Multicotrolador Tunze 7094 com 1 turbelle stream e 2 turbelle powerhead
RETORNO: 2x Eheim 1060 (4560 l/h)
ESCUMADOR: Aqua medic turboflotor 5000 com bomba Eheim 1060 (2280 l/h) para injecção de ar e alimentado por Ocean runner OR3500 l/h
REACTOR DE KALK: DIY do amigo Pedro da loja "OLÁ BICHO"
OSMOREGULADOR: Tunze 3150
OZONIZADOR E REDOX CONTROLER: Aquazone plus 200 da Red Sea ( desactivado, porque as sondas ORP não são muitos confiáveis e necessitam de frequentes calibragens e... vou substituir por carvão activado, não é o mesmo, mas não oferece riscos de sobredosagem...)
PURIFICAÇÃO DE AGUA CANALIZADA: DIY (Pedro) com 2 estagios: carvão activado e resinas
ADITIVOS: Reef evolution reef tonic 1 e 2 : pH e KH, calcio, stabilizer.Não é a melhor solução pois provoca um desiquilibrio entre calcio e KH...
RV: 120 kg antes da remodelação e mais 20 kg rocha FIJI ( Parte da rocha esta na sump)
SUBSTRATO: 5 a 6 cm no aqua e 9cm no refugio
FAUNA:
PEIXES:
Z. flavescens
P. hepatus
1 C. viridis ( de um grupo inicial de 5)
2 A. ocellaris
C. bispinosus
C. loriculos
Grama loreto
Chysiptera parasema
CORAIS:
2 Sinularia dura 
Sinularia spp
Capnella spp
Cladiella spp
3 Sarcophyton spp
Parazoanthus spp
Protopalythoa spp
Zoanthus spp
Isaurus spp
Discosoma spp (striata-demasiadas, isto está a ficar mto verde e eu prefiro o vermelho :yb665:  )
Rhodactis spp (verdes-demasiadas e agressivas)
Briareum spp ( 514x demasiadas)
Rumphella spp
2 Lobophyllia hemprichii ( rosa e verde)
2 Acroporas 
Seriatopora
OUTROS INVERTEBRADOS:
14 Ermitas: Calcinus tibicen, latens, elegans; Clibanarios spp
L. amboinensis
L. debelius
Stenopus hispidus
Enoplometopus debelius ( linda mas quero despacha-la, julgo que anda a fazer disparates...)
+- 70 Tectus fenestratus ( reproduziram-se no akua)
+- 300 Cerith spp ( reproduziram-se no akua- ofereço/troco)
alguns Chitons (quítones- vieram com RV)
2 Ophiolepis superba
Echinometra mathei
Archaster typicus ( quero despacha-la, é uma comilona)
Sabellastarte spp 

Irei colocar fotos brevemente, mas não liguem á qualidade...
Gostaria de ouvir os vossos comentários que teem sido muito uteis, Obrigado.
Abraços

----------


## Antonio Gameiro

Boas,
Aqui vão algumas fotos da frente, trazeira e lateral.
Abraços

----------


## Filipe Silva

Boas, realmente é um aqua que aparenta estar muito estabilizado mesmo  :Pracima:  


Não tens nenhuma foto geral ?


Essa foto , a primeira é a lateral correcto ?


 :SbOk:

----------


## Fábio Tugonon

Aloha...

Excelente, gostei mto do LayOut.............Mtos Parabens!!

O Aqua tem 3 faces visiveis, correcto??? Na parte traseira, na minha opinião ficava mais fixe sem a alga coralina no vidro, claro mas isto é apenas o meu ponto de vista :SbRequin2:

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Um bom exemplo de como ter e manter um belissimo aquario de moles.

Parabéns, está exelente, gostei particulamente da foto das bombas pejadas de xenias.

Obrigado por partilhares.

Uma dica, coloca uma wavebox nesse tanque, seria um espectaculo visual!

Pestana

----------


## Antonio Gameiro

Boas,
Muito obrigado pelos vossos comentários, são bastante motivadores :SbOk:  
Filipe,
estas correcto, a 1ª e 6ª fotos são laterais; só tenho uma foto geral (maquina emprestada) que não é nada famosa mas vou coloca-la. Quanto a estar estabilizado, julgo que sim mas tenho um problema que tenho tido alguma dificuldade em resolver: o escumador de cada vez que limpo o copo e a "garganta" fica praticamente sem escumar uns 3 ou 4 dias, para alem da espuma e respectva carga organica não tranbordar devidamente para o copo. Será devido á falta de "potencia" da bomba de alimentação :SbQuestion2:  ( a bomba já tem uns anos e nem tenho a certeza se é a OR 3500 l/h ou se a substituí por uma Eheim 2280 l/h). Gostaria de acrescentar alguns peixes mas tenho receio pelo escumador não estar a trbelhar eficientemente. Agradeço a vossa ajuda.
Aloha Fabio,
tentei fazer um Layout natural e não muito carregado já que era visivel por ambos os lados, mas tive que sacrificar a trazeira (escritorio) ao recuar a RV, e sendo o aqua acessivel só pela frente, torna-se dificil limpar o vidro trazeiro em algumas areas...e claro a preguiça também ajuda :yb665: . Sim, o akua tem 3 faces visiveis.
Vitor,
è com grande prazer que partilho o meu akua, pois os vossos comentários são, como disse, muito motivadores. Nas 2 bombas, não são Xenias mas sim Briareum( gorgonia incrustante- demasiado) e dão um jeitão para camufular bombas, etc, porque propagam-se muito rapidamente, mas são demasiado invasivas, crescem por cima de tudo o que apanham :SbEnerve3:   mas são ok.
Tenho muitos pedaços que dispenso a quem quizer...A tua dica (Wavebox) que julgo que será um tipo de powerhead que provoca uma sequência de ondas?? seria interessante, mas como ando mais ou menos na poupança para um novo projecto de akua ( que conto com a vossa ajuda) :SbOk2:  vou tentar controlar despesas neste.
Abraços

----------


## Antonio Gameiro

Boas,
aqui vai a foto geral( só falta a parte da coluna seca)... e já agora mais algumas.
Agraços

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Ola Antonio, gostei muito do teu aquario, muita estabilidade mesmo....parece que a tua amphiprion acabou de desovar :SbSourire24:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## Vitor Pestana

> ...A tua dica (Wavebox) que julgo que será um tipo de powerhead que provoca uma sequência de ondas?? seria interessante, mas como ando mais ou menos na poupança para um novo projecto de akua ( que conto com a vossa ajuda) vou tentar controlar despesas neste.
> Abraços


Olá Antonio.

Não se trata de uma powerhead mas sim de uma caixa com uma bomba, ou seja, a bomba ao funcionar num determinado intervalo de tempo que se ajuste à ressonancia do aquario prova uma onda, esta onda permite a oscilação da coluna de agua de uma forma total mexendo por completo todos os locais masi reconditos do aquario.

Deixo-te um video para que possas verifar o efeito desta movimentação num aquario:





Pessoalmente considero esta onda exagerada, podendo mesmo danificar a integridade fisica do aquario, mas isso fica ao gosto de cada um.

Pestana

----------


## Antonio Gameiro

Boas,
realmente é uma desova dos A. ocellaris, vou tentando safar estes pequenos mas não é tarefa facil pelo menos para alguem com pouca experiência como eu (ver tópico "postura de A. ocellaris).
ESPECTACULO :yb677:   Vitor, imagino que seja o mais proximo daquilo que acontece nos nossos oceanos, com todas as vantagens naturais e visuais. Optima ideia que vou tentar incorporar no novo projecto. Julgo que será necessario reforçar o akua ( vidro mais expesso, suporte bem seguro, etc) e a altura deste.
No novo projecto que estou a planear com muita calma ( tenho tempo) gostaria de ter 75cm de altura por 90 de profundidade. Como julgo necessario aumentar a altura de forma a onda não tranbordar ficaria com uns 90cm; não irá esta altura exagerada dificultar em muito a manutenção do akua nomeadamente, substrato, colocação de corais, etc? Sou um grande adepto de coisas praticas... 
Abraços

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Bom,

Em relação à altura, na minha opinião é um exagero por duas razões, manutenções (detesto molhar os sovacos e andar com um banquinho de um lado para o outro para chegar ao fundo do aquario) e iluminação, se soubesses a atenuação luminosa que existe consuante a profundidade aumenta na coluna de agua mudarias de ideia, ou seja um aquario com 90 cm de altura sai mais caro a nivel de iluminação, de agua, de sal, de aquecimento, de escumação, etc, etc.

Se estiveres a pensar fazer uma DSB, faz no refugio e coloca apenas uma pequena camada de areia branca afim de reflectir a luz para cima no tanque principal.

Não recomendo uma onda superior a 5 cm, desta forma se fizeres com 60cm de altura e o nivel a 50cm, a onda não passa dos 55cm e ainda ficas com 5 cm de margem de segurança, que é o normal na maior parte dos tanques.

Para esse tanque sugeria a nova gama de wavebox da tunze, as nano wavebox, apresentadas na interzoo 2008:

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x5l...te-int_animals

Como é recente deve rondar os 250€, existem algumas mais baratas tais como as chinesas, mas não te aconselho.

A instalação de um equipamento destes prescinde de outras bombas de circulação, no meu tanque tenho apenas uma wavebox e uma stream sincronizadas a funcionar, dá um efeito mais natural, mexe a totalidade da coluna de agua e não deixa espaços sem circulação.

Só vantagens.

Pestana

----------


## Antonio Gameiro

Boas,
as medidas que estou a planear para o novo akua serão de 300*90(largura)*75(alt). Neste caso, conforme dizes o nivel ficaria em 65cm. Como pretendo um akua largo (90cm) julgo necessitar de alguma altura para poder ter liberdade no Layout e por questões visuais(estecticas).
A Wavebox que indicas, serviria para este novo akua, certo?
Obrigado pelas dicas e esclarecimentos.
Abraços

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Para essas medidas sugiro a wavebox normal da Tunze:

http://www.tunze.com/149.html?&L=1&C...-infoxunter016

Pestana

----------


## Antonio Gameiro

Espectaculo, completamente esclarecido, defenitivamente vou usar este equipamento.
Muito obrigado
Um abraço

----------


## Christian Gnad

Quando tiver pragas de xénias como as que tens é sinal que pelo menos uma coisa, já correu como queria :Palmas:  
Gosto muito do layout, com rochas excelentes; é a minha onda.
Muito bom

 Abraço

----------


## Antonio Gameiro

Boas,
Christian, quanto a pragas, é interessante de inicio mas depois é complicado controla-las. No meu caso tenho controlado a Briareum com Rhodactis e Discosomas( tudo natural :Coradoeolhos:  ), mas também estas são agressivas com outros corais...eheh é uma guerra :KnSmileyVertTirantLangue:  
Mais umas fotos
Abraços

----------


## Tiago Sousa

Sem dúvida um aqário espectacular de corais moles.

Essas pragas todas possivelmente não se deve só a excelente estabilidade, mas tambem ao facto de não teres corais duros, o que torna a guerra quimica um caso pontual e não constante, pois quem mistura corais de diversos tipos, tabem se arrisca a guerra invisivel e isso sem duvida que se reflete no seu crescimento.

Abraço

----------


## Walter LaRoque V

Aquário belo.
Beautiful aquarium.

----------


## Christian Gnad

> Boas,
> as medidas que estou a planear para o novo akua serão de 300*90(largura)*75(alt). Neste caso, conforme dizes o nivel ficaria em 65cm. Como pretendo um akua largo (90cm) julgo necessitar de alguma altura para poder ter liberdade no Layout e por questões visuais(estecticas).
> A Wavebox que indicas, serviria para este novo akua, certo?
> Obrigado pelas dicas e esclarecimentos.
> Abraços



Isso são 1755Lt.!!!
Eu já ando a pensar numa maneira de tentar simplificar a maneira de fazer mudas de 100lt de 15 em 15 dias e de repente leio isto que dá 350Lt.!!!!!!, fazendo 20% de muda. 
Mas ainda um dia hei-de montar um bicharoco com essa largura; primeiro tenho é que trocar de casa e roubar uma casa de banho que encoste ao sitio do aqua :yb665:  
Tens as Wavebox (quase aposto que são!) a trabalhar em 1 ou 2 aquários da Natureline. O efeito é excelente e um aquário com 3 metros é perfeito para as usar pelo facto da onda não ser excessivamente rápida como acontece num aqua mais pequeno.

 Abraço

----------


## Antonio Gameiro

Boas,
Obrigado pelos comentários
Apesar da moda serem os corais "duros" ( são lindos), sempre gostei dos "moles por duas razões: geralmente são mais resistente e "abanam" :Coradoeolhos:  . Já tenho 3 frags SPS, estou a experimentar para ver como se dão neste mundito "mole".
Tiago, vamos lá ver se não começa a guerra quimica, vou colocar carvão activo, julgo que ajudara a retirar alguns quimicos...
Christian, o proximo projecto é so para daqui a 2 anos ( ainda estou á espera da licença de construçao) e depois as TPA :Icon Cry:  - tenho que arranjar maneira de automatizar isso...Conforme indicaste :SbOk:   fui a Naturline (gostei do que vi) e realmente teem 2 akuas com Wavebox e o efeito é espectacular, se já poucas duvidas tinha sobre este equipamento agora definitivamente irei incorporar no novo projecto. Claro, tive que trazer mais um mole, Lobophyton sp. e encomendei um peixe "folha" que me disseram ser exelente para o combate as Aiptasias.
Abraços

Abraços

----------


## Antonio Gameiro

Boas,
aqui vão mais umas fotos tiradas pelo nosso companheiro Ricardo Luis :Pracima:   e a ultima por mim. Agradecia que me tirassem uma duvida: o coral que está ao lado das Discosomas (verde raiada) é uma Rhodactis(comprei-a com esta designação) ou uma Ricordea? 
Abraços

----------


## Jorge Neves

Olá Gameiro
O que aí tens è uma Recordea.
Os pólipos dos Rhodactis são complectamente diferentes,tenho um com um diãmetro de 30cm.
Fica bem

Jorge Neves

----------


## Antonio Gameiro

Obrigado Jorge,
mais vale tarde do que nunca, andei enganado uns anos :Coradoeolhos:  Já agora tenho alguns para oferecer pois tenho o aqua carregado deles e são agressivos...uma das caracteristicas é que quando apanham comida e á noite eles fecham sendo isto portanto proprio das ricordeas, certo?
30 cm, isso é enorme, de vez em quando desaparece um peixinho, não?
Um Abraço

----------


## Antonio Gameiro

Boas,

nova maquina, uma actualização do aqua:
Novos peixes:
1 Chaetodermis pencilligerus - muito esperto, ao terceiro dia já vinha comer á minha mão;
4 Pterapogon kauderni - um morreu julgo que devido ao stress provocado pelo mais agressivo e dominante que devolvi, os outros dois de boa saúde mas não são casal :Icon Cry:  ;
2 Pseudochromis fridmani - um desapareceu, julgo que pela mesma causa ou tera sido servido ao jantar á lagosta ( ofereço a quem apanha-la e com brindes).
Novos Invertebrados: 2 L. seticaudata ( as Aiptasias continuam de boa saúde :SbEnerve3:  ); Fungia; Montipora aequituberculata(frag); Pocillopora damicornis(frag); Lobophiton sp.
Vou substituir a antiga calha por uma Hailea 1500 T5 4x80w.
Junto algumas fotos, as primeiras com a nova maquina por isso deem um desconto ao fotografo :Coradoeolhos:  
Desde já agradeço os vossos comentarios
Um abraço

----------


## Antonio Gameiro

Aqui vão as fotos gerais e parciais

----------


## Antonio Gameiro

Estou com dificuldade em postar fotos, vamos ver se é desta...uma de cada vez...não consigo, aparece a mensagem "erro no envio do ficheiro" só que não faço a minima onde estou a errar :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Antonio Gameiro

Boas, agora sim...mais 2

----------


## Antonio Gameiro

Boas,

o pessoal a dormir...
outro tipo a espreguissar-se...
e o pessoal da limpeza...

----------


## Antonio Gameiro

Boas,

uma pequena actualização: a Briareum largou novamente ovos, verifiquei pela terceira vez que isto acontece sempre no inverno (Janeiro); concluo que este fenomeno poderá estar associado á baixa temperatura (+/- 24º)...
Gostaria que me ajudassem a identificar esta pequeno molusco, Nerita? Mitra?
Novos habitantes: Montipora "machado", espectacular, espero que não perca a cor, e para isso vou colocar um reactor de fosfatos e mais tarde Chemi-pure; Acreichtys tomentosus, verifiquei que C. pencilligerus não morre de amores por ele...e que tanto a E. debelius como S. hispidus o consideram um petisco...

Abraços

----------


## Antonio Gameiro

mais algumas...

----------


## Machado de Sousa

Depois de ter recebido o António Gameiro e o Pedro Sá Ferreira na minha MC, acabamos por ir à casa do A. Gameiro para conhecer o aquário dele, só que a visita acabou por prolongar-se até madrugada dando direito a muita conversa e algumas  bjecas à mistura. Devo dizer que adorei o aquario que vi, não só pela sua beleza e particularidades como pela forma como se integra na ampla sala.  O António apelidou-o de "Pragas" e não poderia ter-lhe dado um outro nome que lhe assentasse melhor. Confesso que foi o primeiro aquário que vi em que alguns corais que muitos de nós tentamos manter em nossas casas, ou em sistemas de propagação, sem sucesso, e ali aparecem e se desenvolvem como se de Aiptasias, Planárias, Algas, ou outras daquelas pragas chatas se tratasse. Costumamos dizer que o que é mau para um aquário de recife se espalha depressa  e o que é bom pouco ou nada se desenvolve, mas ali é o contrário. Por incrível que pareça, isto passa-se com Ricordeas, Rodactis, Actinodiscus, Green Star Polips, Breareum e sei lá que mais. E não estou a exagerar! 
A propósito, fez-me lembrar um tópico do Reef Central, ao qual achei muita piada (mas ali o surto era só de Actinodiscus), com o título: *Exploding mushroom growth!! HELP 
*
http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/sh...readid=1574405

Algumas bombas de circulação da Tunze já se tornaram completamente cobertas por Breareum e as Ricordeas e Rodactis surgem como cogumelos por  todo o lado.  Os Actinodiscus desenvolvem-se  em massa pelas rochas acima em busca da luz e pelo caminho vão queimando os tapetes de Green Star Polips que entretento se tinham formado,  isto só para citar alguns exemplos. 
E já agora só mais uma coisa: quando as luzes se apagam, é curiosa a forma como o C. pencilligerus (peixe da família do tomentosus = peixe folha) se fixa com a boca à ponta de um ramo de um Lobophyton, isto para poder dormir na coluna de água sem ser levado pela corrente (pode ser visto em mais do que uma foto no mais recente post, neste tópico do António Gameiro). Deve ser uma particularidade deste peixe, que eu desconhecia.
Valeu a pena a noitada. Parabéns António.

----------


## Antonio Gameiro

Boas,

obrigado Machado pelas simpaticas palavras e fico feliz por ter gostado do aquario. Gostei particularmente da sua descrição, um observador nato, muitos conhecimentos e experiência acumulados.
Quanto á sua "MC", poucas palavras: corais maravilhosos e uma filosofia de simplificação do sistema muito interessante...
Depois da nossa agradavél e util conversa mudei um pouco de atitude relativamenta ás "pragas", vou deixar a "natureza" seguir o seu curso neste aquario e passar a intervir e preocupar-me menos com estas invasões, claro de vez em quando tenho que remover algumas Ricordeas (e não só) que são as mais agressivas. 
Como a preguiça abunda nestas paragens, limpar os vidros, só de vez enquando, e então avança a esfomeada equipa de limpeza...(fotos)
Entretanto devolvi o A. tomentosus porque apesar de ser considerado mais ou menos reef safe, este tipo não o era, estava constantemente a "bicar" as duas L. hemprichii (LPS).

Abraços

----------


## Antonio Gameiro

Boas,

Ofereço um Pterapogon kauderni...dominante :SbRequin2: ...a quem tenha um aquario de recife de tamanho razoável/grande, pois este não gosta muito de vizinhos...precisa de espaço!!! 
Vou de férias esta 6ª feira e por isso agradeço a quem estiver interessado que se desloque a minha casa (Vila Fria, Oeiras) até essa data.
Procuro um bom lar para este tipo...é um belo exemplar... demasiado machão.

Abraço

----------


## Machado de Sousa

Olá António Gameiro,

Se ainda não tem novo lar, gostaria de te ficar com o Pterapogon.
Se ainda o tiveres diz-me, por favor, quando e a que horas posso ir buscá-lo.
Aproveitava para rever o teu akua que deve continuar fantástico.

Um forte abraço,

Machado de Sousa

----------


## Alexandre Dax

Boas...  :Olá: 

muito bom o teu aquário...  :Palmas: 

reparei que usas o Aqua medic turboflotor 5000 com uma bomba da eheim ??

eu tb e  tb fiz o mesmo porque a OR3500 de origem avariou... :Prabaixo:  mas coloquei uma eheim 5000 a injectar para dentro do escumador... ( o meu é externo)

porque "mudasti" :yb624:  a bomba??? 

foi para "kitar" o teu escumador? ou foi por necessidade?

Estás contente com o turbofloter???

----------


## Antonio Gameiro

Olá Machado de Sousa,

Excelente, não poderia ser melhor... alojamentos de luxo...este tipo (P. Kauderni) merece, pois já teve de castigo varios meses no refugio e agora está detido á duas semanas na gaiola e nunca desistiu daquela atitude :SbRequin2: . Sortudo

Se for possivel, amanha, 5ª feira, pos-laboral ( depois das 18h)seria optimo, se houver algum inconveniente poderemos combinar para 6ª Feira.

Terei todo o prazer na tua visita.

Um grande Abraço

----------


## Antonio Gameiro

Boas Alexandre,

Obrigado pelo comentário.
A mudança da bomba, se bem me lembro, foi devido á avaria da anterior e concerteza por aconselhamento de um colega que me ajuda na manutenção do Akua.
Já tenho este escumador á 10 anos e só numa ocasião tive problemas com ele ( escumava muito pouco) mas que se resoveu sem grandes complicações, portanto só posso estar satisfeito com ele. Maquinas que duram 10 anos com uma manutenção minima sem grandes problemas, só pode ser uma grande maquina. Claro, não sou muito exigente com ele, vai escumando o suficiente para este akua em que não existem SPS`s delicados.

Abraço

----------


## Machado de Sousa

António, posso aparecer amanhã.
Tens mp.

Machado de Sousa

----------


## Antonio Gameiro

Boas Machado,

entretanto já te respondi por mp, e concerteza que podes aparecer amanha, será um prazer.

Abraço

----------


## Machado de Sousa

António, 
O bacano tem-se estado a portar com juizo. Por enquanto...
Mais uma vez obrigado.

----------


## Antonio Gameiro

> António, 
> O bacano tem-se estado a portar com juizo. Por enquanto...
> Mais uma vez obrigado.


não admira, ainda esta deslumbrado com os novos aposentos...como eu
Eu é que agradeço por mais uma visita á MC e realmente o aquário de exposição é de loucos e então com o novissimo sistema de iluminação de "Plasma", é irreal...snorkeling num maravilhoso dia de sol nos tropicos :yb677: 

Obrigado
grande Abraço

----------


## Machado de Sousa

António,
O teu amigo não tem criado nenhum problema aos habitantes que encontrou, nem o minúsculo leptacanthus ele tem incomodado. Tem é a mania de se exibir com toda a sua beleza e temperamento.
Quanto às visitas, tanto a que fiz à tua casa para buscar o kauderni e rever o teu maravilhoso aquário, como a tua à MC pela noite dentro, deram direito a um bocado muito bem passado. É sempre agradável conviver com pessoas como tu. Obrigado por me dares o previlégio da tua amizade.

----------


## Antonio Gameiro

Boas,

Machado, agradeço e retribuo as tuas simpáticas palavras.
São sempre muito agradáveis e estimulantes estas pequenas noitadas.

Obrigado, grande abraço

----------


## Machado de Sousa

Olá António,
O teu rapaz tem estado bem de saúde. Aconteceu foi uma coincidência bestial: O pajama, o tal Apogon que  pôs o kauderni na ordem desde que ele entrou no aquário, acabou de morrer de velho  :yb620: . Era o peixe mais antigo que eu tinha, já devia ter mais de 10 anos nos meus aquários. Um dia teria de ser mas viveu o suficiente para acalmar o kauderni. Agora de Apogons o teu Kauderni só tem o minúsculo lephacanthus como companhia.
Abraços,

----------


## Antonio Gameiro

> Olá António,
> O teu rapaz tem estado bem de saúde. Aconteceu foi uma coincidência bestial: O pajama, o tal Apogon que  pôs o kauderni na ordem desde que ele entrou no aquário, acabou de morrer de velho . Era o peixe mais antigo que eu tinha, já devia ter mais de 10 anos nos meus aquários. Um dia teria de ser mas viveu o suficiente para acalmar o kauderni. Agora de Apogons o teu Kauderni só tem o minúsculo lephacanthus como companhia.
> Abraços,


Olá Machado,

coincidencia ou não o mesmo aconteceu com um C. Loriculos que tinha ha 5 anos, começou por ficar quase sempre escondido até que acabou por morrer. O kauderni aproximava-se dele dava uns abanões ameaçadores e o loriculos borrava-se todo. Não cheguei a associar a morte do C. flavescens ( tinha 10 anos) ao kauderni, mas o tipo também o ameaçava com os tais abanões. 
Mas são tudo coincidências... :yb665: 

Abraços

----------


## Machado de Sousa

> Olá Machado,
> 
> coincidencia ou não o mesmo aconteceu com um C. Loriculos que tinha ha 5 anos, começou por ficar quase sempre escondido até que acabou por morrer. O kauderni aproximava-se dele dava uns abanões ameaçadores e o loriculos borrava-se todo. Não cheguei a associar a morte do C. flavescens ( tinha 10 anos) ao kauderni, mas o tipo também o ameaçava com os tais abanões. 
> Mas são tudo coincidências...
> 
> Abraços


Boas António,

No meu caso foi mesmo a coincidência das coincidências. O pajama é que estava sempre a pôr o kauderni na outra metades do aquário. Quando o Kauderni passava para o território dele, era logo corrido. O kauderni  nunca refilava e punha-se logo a milhas. Se algum tivesse que se esconder seria o kauderni e nunca o pajama que foi sempre o dono e senhor da situação.
Paz à sua alma...


Abraço,

----------


## Antonio Gameiro

Boas Machado,

Pena o kauderni tenha desaparecido, afinal não era assim tão mau como eu o pintava...brincadeira, paz á sua alma.

----------


## Antonio Gameiro

Boas, 

Estou com espirito Natalicio e tenho prendas para oferecer:

Frags de Pocillopora damicornis com ophiuros incluidos
Varias Ricordeas yuma (agressivas)
Varias Discosoma sp (striata)

O prendas serão entregues em minha casa ( Vila Fria, Oeiras) durante a semana á noite.

Abraço e Boas Festas

----------


## bebiano_tiago

Bem, 

eu gostava de aproveitar esse espirito natalicio  :Smile:  

Tenho o meu aqua ainda sem nenhum coral (está montado desde inícios de novembro) e agradecia uma ajuda. 

Fico a aguardar uma resposta e se entretanto quiseres visitar o meu tópico aqui vai o link:

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....o-1%BA-Salgado


Abraço e mesmo que não me calhe a mim o "presente", obrigado!

----------


## João Seguro

Boas, eu gostava também, não sei se se lembra de mim, fui uma vez a sua casa com o meu irmão para nos mostrar o seu aquário  :Smile:  acabámos por começar o nosso em fevereiro. Se ainda tiver frags para oferecer quer combinar por mp? Abraço

----------


## Antonio Gameiro

Boas,

Peço desculpa a ambos mas com a azafama do Natal esqueci-me que me armei em Pai Natal.

Tiago, tenho ainda bastantes frags e se na proxima semana puderes passar por cá, alguns serão teus.

João, claro que me lembro de vocês e da vossa aproximação cuidada e bem planeada ao mundo salgado.
Com todo o gosto vos dispenso frags, e podemos combinar para a proxima semana ao fim da tarde. 

Boas Festas
Abraço

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

olhe se voce tiver uns ophiuros, gosta de ter uns apesar de ter 2 ou 3  :Xmascheers:  bom natal a todos

----------


## João Seguro

Boas, 

Obrigado António, para a semana combinamos então para eu dar aí um salto. Um abraço e bom natal !!!

----------


## Antonio Gameiro

Boas,

Paulo, os ophiuros estavam agarrados aos frags da Pocillopora ( caiu e partiu-se dentro do akua) mas neste momento já se refugiaram em sitios mais seguros, por isso eles não estão para oferta separadamente, poderam eventualmente ir agarrados a algum frag.

João, fico então a aguardar o teu contacto.

Boas Festas

----------

